# stone mntn. doe pee



## bilgerat (Oct 13, 2004)

has anyone tried it?a huntin bud gets it from the game ranch on 78 and swears by it ... although he never kills any thing!


----------



## PHIL M (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a friend who swears by it too. he kills big ones every year. the one thing to keep in mind is that the game ranch deer run behind schedual to wild deer. by the time the game ranch deer have their rut. the wild deer rut is almost over. so if you buy a bottle of doe in heat, it is probably last years stuff. I bought a bottle once, and it really stunk! it had a strong smell like the smell thats around a dairy farm.


----------

